# TRYOUTS BOCA LA PREMIER B04



## BOCA-B04 (May 7, 2018)

BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER DA B04, is looking for experienced players (pref. F1 Premier or DA players that no longer want to play USSDA) that are willing to train and play at the next level. This team will be a CSL PREMIER LEVEL 2018-2019 Season. This team is coached by a highly successful and experienced club and USSDA coach.
Please contact Coach Mike G. Ramozarreta 
bocapremier04@aol.com
5622946504


----------



## USC (May 7, 2018)

How is this related to the 2007 age group?


----------



## justneededaname (May 7, 2018)

USC said:


> How is this related to the 2007 age group?


It is not. But it is under the general "Boys Development Academy" topic, not a 2007 specific topic.


----------



## focomoso (May 8, 2018)

USC said:


> How is this related to the 2007 age group?


It's not, but a fair question is, how is this related to the DA (other than that they want DA players)?


----------



## SoccerisFun (May 8, 2018)

focomoso said:


> It's not, but a fair question is, how is this related to the DA (other than that they want DA players)?


And an even better question is why are they using "DA" in their team name? (BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER "DA" B04, see above ad)  Anybody else catch that?  Are they permitted to do that?


----------



## focomoso (May 8, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> And an even better question is why are they using "DA" in their team name? (BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER "DA" B04, see above ad)  Anybody else catch that?  Are they permitted to do that?


I caught it, but I don't think there's anything anyone can do about it (other than call them out on it). The DA can't trademark "DA".


----------



## BOCA-B04 (May 8, 2018)

Daniel Acosta.  Manager. For distinguishing both 2004 teams.


----------



## BOCA-B04 (May 8, 2018)

SoccerisFun said:


> And an even better question is why are they using "DA" in their team name? (BOCA JRS. LA PREMIER "DA" B04, see above ad)  Anybody else catch that?  Are they permitted to do that?


Permission from who?  We have 2 2004 teams one is premier and I am the Manager. And those are my initials. 
It’s a public forum.  I’m pretty sure you’ll see lots of things on here!


----------



## BOCA-B04 (May 8, 2018)

justneededaname said:


> It is not. But it is under the general "Boys Development Academy" topic, not a 2007 specific topic.


THANK YOU JUST!!


----------



## Advantage (May 9, 2018)

BOCA-B04 said:


> Daniel Acosta.  Manager. For distinguishing both 2004 teams.


Since when are teams distinguished by the Manager. Never heard of
Good try though, got a little of attention


----------

